
JSON list of main languages with language name and number of speakers - rosaldo
https://gist.github.com/matthlavacka/de1e71ff9c67c114e2146c08def0581b
======
rosaldo
Needed formatted data for a side-project. Thought someone might find it
useful.

~~~
thomas536
Very cool! Can you cite the source in the gist somehow?

